# turtle frogs?



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 30, 2007)

there so cute and weird looking,does anyone keep them?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 30, 2007)

or any info on them plz


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

They look like fat little frogs lol.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 30, 2007)

They are kinnda weird looking


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 30, 2007)

live around perth i am lead to believe


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 30, 2007)

are u aloud to keep em? there so cute!


----------



## firedragon (Oct 30, 2007)

oh my god thats one freaky looking frog, never heard of them till now... I am intrigued i'd like to know more


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 30, 2007)

there so cute firedragon,when i first seen a pic of one i thought it was so gross and ugly but now i love then! there soooo cute!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 30, 2007)

ill have a look and see if there on the list


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats what happens when your brother is your father....


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

They're about as cute as what the average dog does on a walk in the park... If I kept them I'd have to fight the urge to scoop them up in a plastic bag and bin 'em hahaha.

Aren't these frogs one of the types that go under ground forever?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 30, 2007)

PhilK said:


> They're about as cute as what the average dog does on a walk in the park... If I kept them I'd have to fight the urge to scoop them up in a plastic bag and bin 'em hahaha.
> 
> Aren't these frogs one of the types that go under ground forever?


ay leave the turtle frog alone there cute! meany!:cry: or ill cry


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh well I don't want that! I guess they _are_ kinda cute!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 30, 2007)

dont think u can keep them
but i could be wrong
they are definatly unusual


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 30, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Oh well I don't want that! I guess they _are_ kinda cute!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 30, 2007)

Myobatrachus gouldii is subterranean species, spending most of the time underground but surfaces during rain
wouldnt be much of a species to keep if you wnted to look atthem cause there cute LOL


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 30, 2007)

PiMp said:


> Myobatrachus gouldii is subterranean species, spending most of the time underground but surfaces during rain
> wouldnt be much of a species to keep if you wnted to look atthem cause there cute LOL


so i can keep em? no i also em just really interrested in them too


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 30, 2007)

down load the list of amphibians you can keep on an amphibians keepers licence 
i tried to down load it but i cant open the file 
download it off the national parks and wild life site


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 30, 2007)

awww


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL funny lookin lil fella


----------



## richardsc (Oct 30, 2007)

we have a breeding colony of them over the road if u r interested,oh no,soz my mistake,there just cow paddys,lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 30, 2007)

richardsc said:


> we have a breeding colony of them over the road if u r interested,oh no,soz my mistake,there just cow paddys,lol


=0 :cry:


----------



## mattmc (Oct 31, 2007)

my uncle always used to find them whilst working. if you ask me the dont even look like a frog LOLOLOLOL but yeh they are cute
ive never seen any for sale but if there are any in captivity they prob cost 2 legs an arm and a head LOLOLOL


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 31, 2007)

If I looked like that I would probably dig a hole and live in it too.


----------



## eipper (Nov 1, 2007)

Jordan,

They are termite specialists, at present not available to private keepers, I know of 8 specimens of 2 species (M. gouldii will be split) that were in institutions in WA.

Cheers,
Scott


----------

